# な



## fxlle

[ぐずぐずぬかすな]
謝遜は叫んで、無忌の背中をとらえると、いかだへ放り投げた。続いて手早く張翠山と殷素素も放り投げ、

わたしの考えでは、[ぐずぐずしないでください]という意味かもしれませんが、ぬかす+なって何ですか？

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

ぬかす means "to say" or "to talk" in an abusive way.

な expresses "Don't ...," as you suggest, but not polite.


----------



## frequency

fxlle said:


> [ぐずぐずしないでください]という意味かもしれませんが


その通りだよ！これは、
な　*終助詞*
1. 禁止する
喋る*な*。

ではないかな。男っぽく、強い言い方になります！ (Cross-post)

「ぬかす」はわかるかな？　瞎扯，胡说


----------



## wind-sky-wind

確かに「ぐずぐず」は「言う」にかかりにくいところはあります。
（いや、普通にぐずぐず言うって言うかな）

ぐずぐずするな、の代わりに、ぐずぐずぬかすな、と言うことがあるかもしれません。

しかし、「ぬかす」は「言う」の下品な言い方と説明するしかありません。

ぐずぐずしたことを言うな
悠長なことを言うな
のんきなことを言うな

という意味です。

相手（無忌）の発言が前にあるはずで、
それが何かあまりあわてていないのんきな発言だったので、
ぐずぐずぬかすな
と返しています。

結局、もっと急げ、機敏に動け
ということにはなりますが、
「ぬかす」の意味としてはここでは「言う」とするしかありません。
（frequency さんもそう言ってるのかな？）


----------



## frequency

fxlle said:


> ぐずぐずしないでください


失礼、ここをよく読んでいませんでした。そう、ぐずぐずとぬかすな、ぐずぐず言うな、というセリフになりますね。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> ぐずぐずするな、の代わりに、ぐずぐずぬかすな、と言うことがあるかもしれません。


それは少なくともこの状況にはそぐわないです。「ぐずぐずする」が行動によってなにかの目的を妨げることであるように(行動の不在も行動に数えるべきでしょう)、「ぐずぐずいう」とは言葉によって妨げることを表現できます。だから「ぐずぐず」が使われている理由には、無忌の言葉の内容が客観的に悠長かどうかはあまり関係なく、無忌がどんなに言葉を尽くして止めても謝遜は意に介さないことを表現しているのではないでしょうか。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「～言うことがあるかも」と申し上げたように、この場面ではそうではないと言いたかったのですが、
確かに「悠長なことを言うな」というのではなかったですね。

「機敏に動け」という意味合いでなく、
この「ぐずぐず言うな」は
「つまらないことを言うな」
「たわけたことを言うな」
の意味合いでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

wind-sky-wind said:


> この「ぐずぐず言うな」は
> 「つまらないことを言うな」
> 「たわけたことを言うな」


そういう意味でしょう。要は、行動を促すのではなく、議論を封じる意図で発せられた言葉です。

別にスレッドで同じ場面からの引用を見つけました。


fxlle said:


> 張翠山と殷素素は義兄の決意のほどを見て、ようやく戻るのをあきらめ、涙をぬぐいつつ手を振って別れを惜しむばかりだった。海流がいかだをとらえ、ゆっくりと押し流していく。


これを読んでいなければ、私もどう解釈すべきか分からなかったと思います。


----------



## fxlle

Flaminius said:


> そういう意味でしょう。要は、行動を促すのではなく、議論を封じる意図で発せられた言葉です。
> 
> 別にスレッドで同じ場面からの引用を見つけました。
> 
> これを読んでいなければ、私もどう解釈すべきか分からなかったと思います。


その通りです。（笑）


----------



## fxlle

wind-sky-wind said:


> 確かに「ぐずぐず」は「言う」にかかりにくいところはあります。
> （いや、普通にぐずぐず言うって言うかな）
> 
> ぐずぐずするな、の代わりに、ぐずぐずぬかすな、と言うことがあるかもしれません。
> 
> しかし、「ぬかす」は「言う」の下品な言い方と説明するしかありません。
> 
> ぐずぐずしたことを言うな
> 悠長なことを言うな
> のんきなことを言うな
> 
> という意味です。
> 
> 相手（無忌）の発言が前にあるはずで、
> それが何かあまりあわてていないのんきな発言だったので、
> ぐずぐずぬかすな
> と返しています。
> 
> 結局、もっと急げ、機敏に動け
> ということにはなりますが、
> 「ぬかす」の意味としてはここでは「言う」とするしかありません。
> （frequency さんもそう言ってるのかな？）


回答ありがとうございます。


----------

